
Ask HN: How can you use Stack Exchange without throwing up? - brillenfux
So I had a Stack Exchange account years ago but I quickly realized that the balkanization was throwing me off. It&#x27;s so pervasive it&#x27;s actually an UX problem (account management for example).<p>Also I found the tone condescending and the process opaque.<p>But since there are (many) actual users on this network I wonder if I&#x27;m seeing this wrong and how you could actually make it work for yourself.
======
utuxia
do you mean StackOverflow? Stack Exchange is just the meta that logs you in to
whatever topical one you're interested in.

Either way, they are very stringent about what they allow. Questions with
decent examples and explanations....and answers with solutions and
explanations.

~~~
brillenfux
I really mean the network (that's why I call it balkanization). And oh yeah,
they are stringent but the problem for me was how they're deal with it. The
whole process was completely opaque (and for several things you don't even get
notified).

However some people make it work for themselves and I'm interested in how.

